# Is it possible??



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been looking at adding lotion to my products. I really want to add lotion & body butter and maybe a face cream too. However, I'm not at a point where I want to make my own from scratch. So, I've been looking at bases. I've narrowed it down to two different bases. One is Natural Goat's Milk Multi-base Lotion from Nature's Garden, the other one is Goat's Milk & Honey Lotion Base from WSP. Has anyone had any experience with either of these products?? After reading the reviews the one from NG seems more versitile but the one from WSP has great reviews! 

Would either of these work to make butters, creams, and lotions?? I want a product that has GM in it. Is there a different product I should look at? 

TIA!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lotion base is just lotion. You add scent and/or color and bottle it. It doesn't make anything else. From what I read, that multi-base lotion, otoh, is formulated to allow for dilution (it has more preservative in it than necessary) so it is thicker to start with and can be diluted at varying rates to make other products. The ordinary lotion base will tell you how much of other things (ie, fragrance) you can add to it, but I'm pretty sure it is not formulated to allow for significant dilution and it would be thinner to start with.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've used and liked both. But still prefer my own.  And yes....you can dilute more or less to make a cream vs. lotion. But not really what I would consider a 'butter'.


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! I would love to make my own but am terrified! So, for now, I'm going to try doing the bases.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Katie it is exactly what you should do. newdirectionsaromatics.com has all the bases found at body shops, just pump, scent, shake and label. The reason we don't do goatmilk body butters is so it doesn't have to contain a perservative....for me having a goatmilk lotion is enough. WSP goatmilk lotion is way to thick, but if you dilute it than you also dilute the perservative that you need in it. It is much more like a cream than a lotion, which if you want a good cream base it's perfect for it. Then if you actually sell any of this stuff, and lotion is a huge seller for me, than start making it yourself if you have time. All the lotion I sell during Christmas in trio bags is base, there is no way I can do that much lotion and keep up with soap. V


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Vicki! Does NDA have a goat milk base? I couldn't find one. I did some price comparisons between NG and WSP and NG is by far more reasonable. It seems that NG's base you dilute to make different products so I could make a cream and a lotion out of the same base which is a definite bonus. I may order a pound and try it out. 

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

katie,
My son & DIL are using the Yogurt lotion base from NG and they are happy with it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The multibases are of course cheaper, but you can't just add water to something without blending it in, so you are right back to sterile techniques to make sure you aren't adding bacteria to the lotion. It's also much cheaper to ship a 1/2 quart of multibase that you add your liquid to make it a gallon, than it is to ship a gallon of premade lotion. With a multibase you can also add your own aloe vera juice (It contains it's own perservative) for label appeal and also claims that your lotion, creams, body butters made with it contain no water.

I don't use a goatmilk lotion premades, I make one, I use an organic all natural premade lotion, and that isn't really happening with any goat milk lotion premades I have seen. It's a ton of work buying samples from lots of places and figuring out which one is best, it doesn't always mean it's the cheapest one that you want to use. You also have to be happy with the ingredients list your going to have to put on your labels. Vicki


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Vicki, Would you recommend thinning out WSP's with aloe vera juice vs buying a multibase?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can't thin out a commercial lotion because you ruin the percentage of perservative. You can cut it with another thinner commercial lotion. Mutibase is made with enough perservative to be thinned out, usually thinned out all the way to a very thin lotion spray...so that is a heck of alot of perservative.


----------

